# winner, winner, chicken dinner!



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Went to a drain call today in a warehouse area. The customer meets me outside and tells me the toilets are stopped up. Then she tells me I was highly recomended by one of her customers. Then she tells me price is no object but, wants me to swear I'll keep quite about what's going on inside.
(long story short) The place was a underground gambling casino. Black jack, slots,wet bar, chain smokers, the works.

I pulled out my majic snake, did the job and then got paaaaaaaaaaaid!

cash is king:thumbsup:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Did you leave any money behind?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

did ya give'em the black market "keep quiet rate"?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

At least they didn't invite you to have a drink and have a little fun in the casino.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Not keeping it very quiet.:whistling2: Due to the nature of the activities did you take some time for recreation?


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Did you stop at the Black Jack table for a few hands?


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> did ya give'em the black market "keep quiet rate"?


 "put it this way, the tip was more than the ticket".......and I lost interest in booze and gambling a few C notes ago.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Ellicit activity in the metroplex...Say it ain't so.....


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

para1 said:


> "put it this way, the tip was more than the ticket".......


 
You gotta love that. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I know stuff thats went on here that I would never tell. Noway would I ever say it much less put it in print forever that I even knew or know about it. Nothing could ever become good of me telling it. loose lips sink ships. Anytime theres large amounts of cash being exchanged under the table...danger lurks close by. Dont forget that.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

(Dreaming) Maybe someday we will have underground casinos. For the time being I think the most illegal activity we have like that is cock fights down at the south 40.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Congrats on the new found, cash paying, tip paying customer!!


----------

